# William Twisse: Does God will the salvation of all men?



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 19, 2019)

Now let any sober man judge, whether in this case the will of God be more to give life, than to inflict death; more passing upon the salvation of the creature, than upon his eternal condemnation? Could you prove, that God doth will at all the salvation of any other save his Elect, I would forthwith grant he wills it seriously: I should think it no less than blasphemy to think, that God doth either will, or swear, or covenant, or do that which he doth, not seriously; as blasphemy consists in attributing that to God which doth not become him. ...

For more, see William Twisse: Does God will the salvation of all men?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Dec 19, 2019)

No. O, wait, Mr. Twisse was asking? I’m pretty sure it was rhetorical.


----------

